# albedo anthropomorphics comic



## Meaples (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi, just wondering if anyone has read that comic before and if so, where can I get Volume 1 - 5 ( probably too expensive, but some would be nice ). I really like the comic compared to some of the other webcomics out there today. Download is preferred though


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 11, 2011)

If you're talking about the series published by Thoughts and Images, the first run before Antarctic Press started publishing it, then you're going to have to look long and hard all over for auctions, classifieds, and comic shops having an issue.  You're going to have an especially hard time coming across Issue #2 for anything less than a king's ransom because all the most dedicated Usagi Yojimbo collectors have it.

Also, if you're after the "Erma Felna, EDF" story arc, expand your hunt to include searches for "Command Review."  This collects all the Erma Felna stories up to the last issue before Albedo Anthropomorpics Volume 1 (I think) Issue 1 published by Antarctic Press.

Downloads are quite illegal unless Steve Gallacci or Antarctic Press states otherwise.  Soliciting illegal activities is an infractable offense, you should know.


----------



## Meaples (Jan 11, 2011)

thanks for the reply, no I am not a collector of the comic book, all I really want is to read the story. So, "command review" is basically all the Erma Felna, EDF stories before Volume 1? Does anyone have a link to that?

BTW, sorry if you thought the downloads I was mentioning were illegal ones, I was asking in terms of paid downloads.

Also, does the entire albedo series have an overall storyline? Or does each comic come with its own story and doesn't connect with a greater plot or other comics?

Lastly, if lets say I buy Command review volume 1, what am I getting?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 11, 2011)

Meaples said:


> Also, does the entire albedo series have an overall storyline? Or does each comic come with its own story and doesn't connect with a greater plot or other comics?



It is an entire connected series following Erma's career, from first issue to last.  There are the occasional stand-alone stories set in Erma's universe, but rarely if ever do they feature Erma herself.



Meaples said:


> Lastly, if lets say I buy Command review volume 1, what am I getting?


 
You're getting the collected Erma Felna stories published in the first few issues of Albedo Anthropomorphics, but I don't remember how many issues.  The progression of one issue to the next makes the collected stories read like a graphic novel.


----------



## Meaples (Jan 12, 2011)

Thnx again for the reply. Last question ( i think ), 

So, since the entire series has an overall plot, where does the series officially end? Is it in the Command review or Volume 5?


----------



## ArielMT (Jan 12, 2011)

Meaples said:


> where does the series officially end?


 
It hasn't yet.  It's just on indefinite hiatus.


----------



## Ultrafox (Feb 7, 2011)

in related news, over at Radio Comix http://www.radiocomix.com/ they're going to start posting Steve's Birthright comic. It's set in the same universe as Albedo, and utterly magnicifent. I strongly urge you to check it out.

Fox XXX


----------



## stevegallacci (Feb 12, 2011)

I still have copies of Command Review at original retail, at least vols. 1,2,4. Vol. 3 might be iffy. They will get you through Albedo vol2 nr 3. I may even have individual Albedo issues to fill in for CR vol.3. 
I also have random issues through to the latest, nr. 2 of the Sanda Fantasy Press edition, from about 2005. 
I desperatly need to get my website properly up and running. 
And as mentioned, Radio will start running Birthright.


----------



## Meaples (Mar 8, 2011)

Yea, I have already started reading birthright , it is truly awesome. I have read a little before I read this, but at least now I can go through the story properly. I managed to get hold of Command review 1 and 2 ( i think ) but I'm not sure how far the story goes on. Anyone care to tell me the story .

Lastly, anyone think radiocomix will also do the Erma Felna story arc  ( its just a dream )


----------



## Terroquita (Mar 11, 2011)

stevegallacci said:


> I still have copies of Command Review at original retail, at least vols. 1,2,4. Vol. 3 might be iffy. They will get you through Albedo vol2 nr 3. I may even have individual Albedo issues to fill in for CR vol.3.
> I also have random issues through to the latest, nr. 2 of the Sanda Fantasy Press edition, from about 2005.
> I desperatly need to get my website properly up and running.
> And as mentioned, Radio will start running Birthright.


 
Hi, sorry for just jumping in, but could I buy the command review 1,2,4 and whatever you have for cr3 story wise  directly from you? I have been looking to collect the series for a while now. I have some odd issues of the Albedo comic books but I really would like to read the story in a coherent way.


----------



## stevegallacci (Mar 19, 2011)

Sure. Let me see what I have, in fact, in stock and I'll have costs and shipping right away.


----------



## Meaples (Mar 26, 2011)

if it is not too much to ask, can someone post the last page of the story currently? I know this will make some people angry, but I only want to know what the last page so far looks like. Kinda hard finding the end of the story when there isn't one. . I'm sorry if this post offends the artist or anyone, but I just want to check it. 

Thnx.


----------



## stevegallacci (Apr 4, 2011)

The last published issue was Vol.5 nr2 pub'ed by Shanda Fantasy Arts. The last story page was EF528. The cover art is the rather lame trio shot of Frieda, Lees, and Dru over in my FA gallery.


----------

